# Turkish State Railway Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Started collecting Turkish State Railway watches for no better reason than I like the case back design. The first one I bought was the Favorit, which was advertised as Russian, and the rest followed as I got more interested.

From the limited research I have done watches were sourced from European (Swiss) makers and were presented for long service or noteworthy acts. The qualty of the watches seems to vary by region and by time - the best ones being during Kemal Ataturks reign and between the '30s & middle '50s. Modern ones are really yucky staybrite Serkisoffs sourced from China.

So far most of those I have acquired have been Cortebert with one slip-up, an Ancre, which is nice but not TCDD.

_The 10 in the pictures have all been running non-stop for six days, since their return from Steve Burrage to be serviced and regulated _- not bad Steve, not bad :thumbup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think that's a cracking collection, Julian, I really do. I've started to 'dabble' with pocket watches recently and I'll be looking out for a Turkish or two as well as a couple of Molnijas...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, what a really nice collection! Congrats!

Andreas


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Julian...love themed collections. :thumbsup:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice collection julian I collect american railroad watches I was wondering if you could post a photo of one of the movements?And I was wondering are they lever set like there US conterparts? Some one told me a story of how that came into being when they were pendent set some one set the time put it back in there pocket with out pushing the crown back in and the crown moved while in his pocket and the the crown got push back in place so the time was wrong the did not have all the electronic stuff they have to day to prevent train accidents they had to follow the train schedule so that caused a train accident and in the USA they set policies for railroad grade watches and one thing was lever set.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lovely set, Julian, and I must thank you for explaining the provenance of my wristwatch...

I especially like the Cortebet wristwatches....

Oh, dear, the list expands...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

They look great. Nice collection you have there.

Just wondering how old the Pocket watch is to the upper right in your pictures. Do you have a photo of the movement in it?


----------

